# Tan vs. Fox



## RodentsNCats

I would really like to know how to tell a fox mouse from a poor tan mouse, but a friend of mine says its impossible because they're father came from a petstore and can not be a blue fox. But his belly is white not off cream.


----------



## SarahC

blue tan have a biscuit/buff/orange coloured belly.A blue fox has a white belly,if it's a poor belly it would have a creamy or patchy yellowish colour.Have you got a picture of yours?


----------



## PPVallhunds

The poor tan I had his belly looked a pail creamy but with a creamy tan at the edges, the poor fox I've had the belly was a grey whiteish colour with no tan at the edges.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Here are the two poor tans I had if that helps
http://rs199.pbsrc.com/albums/aa236/ken ... pg~320x480
http://rs199.pbsrc.com/albums/aa236/ken ... pg~320x480
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... CF5014.jpg


----------



## SarahC

a blue tan as a variety they don't have the best depth of tan


----------



## RodentsNCats

Thanks for the help 
So is he a poor tan or a fox?


----------



## PPVallhunds

looks very creamy rather than white in that pic, can you get a clearer one?


----------



## RodentsNCats

Ok...I will try to get a better picture even though I got bit.


----------



## RodentsNCats

I got bit while taking a picture there has to be a better way to hold him and even though it was my fault not his it hurt so badly Clint's never bitten me before.


----------



## SarahC

best to put him on top of a glass and photograph from underneath.


----------



## PPVallhunds

The colours still arnt great there. Ive used a glass bowl before. If you could get in natural light to. Is it a camera phone your using?


----------



## RodentsNCats

I've tried using a glass before but that did not work it very well. So that's why I was holding him like that...


----------



## RodentsNCats

And it's an iPod. The lighting in my house is horrible as well.


----------



## PPVallhunds

That's the prob with poor lighting it will change what colour the mouse looks. From the first pic I'd guess a poor tan if that is how it's belly looks in real life


----------



## RodentsNCats

He's a little lighter, but he's a poor tan sounds right, but I am just curious how do you get actual fox from poor tan?


----------



## PPVallhunds

Fox is a c diluted tan, the show one's are cch/cch so two sets of chinchilla gene but any c dilute combo will turn the tan belly white


----------



## RodentsNCats

I got the person who bought three of my females to identify them. And guess what they are foxes, I guess I can't really tell the difference all that well. 
Out Natasha and Clint's litter I kept two females Silver (blue self) and the runt Miracle(black fox with a white tipped tail) as well as the black self angora male Storm. 
And it happens that I didn't separate them soon enough, because both Silver and Miracle are pregnant, so not looking forward to that, especially since there's a chance Clint could be the father because he's really good at escaping into other cages...but I've got it fixed where he can't do that now, but I didn't about a week ago.


----------



## Apache

Hello, I just wanted to ask about Foxes being double c-dilute - a Splashed 'Black Fox' I am working with turns out to be genetically a Burmese (she carries cch/ch), so why is she called a Black Fox instead of a Burmese Fox? Or you use the Fox tag as the Variety name for a colourpoint with Foxing?


----------



## RodentsNCats

I guess it all depend on the genetics but if she's colorpoint I would say she's Burmese fox
Here's my black fox, Miracle you can barely see the outline of her snow white belly, but she's a 2 month old black fox.
The longhaired blue fox belongs to my friend, Nickel's got a better belly than Miracle, did this help any?


----------



## Apache

You have the same as me then - a Black Fox that is genetically something else? A Black Tan would be at/* C/*; and to make the Fox you need to lose the C - so a Fox would be at/* c^/c^ - but then it can't be Black can it? Same as your Blue Fox - it can't be genetically a 'full' Blue as it doesn't have C/

I really need to read more about this as it is really bugging me at the moment.... Maybe I have read something wrong somewhere and this should all make perfect sense?


----------



## RodentsNCats

I don't know what mine genetically are, so I'm going to have to alot of reading but c-dilutes are my weak point give me selfs and I'm good, give me foxes and tans and I am lost...that's like Miracle some how carries pied or white spotting, because she has a white tail tip. And she, her sister Silver (blue satin) and her mother Natasha(black self) are pregnant by their longhaired brother Storm.
But I am as confused as anything on what could come out of it. 
I hope you figure out and if you do private message me about it..would love to know what they are.


----------



## RodentsNCats

I don't know what mine genetically are, so I'm going to have to alot of reading but c-dilutes are my weak point give me selfs and I'm good, give me foxes and tans and I am lost...that's like Miracle some how carries pied or white spotting, because she has a white tail tip. And she, her sister Silver (blue satin) and her mother Natasha(black self) are pregnant by their longhaired brother Storm.
But I am as confused as anything on what could come out of it. 
I hope you figure out and if you do private message me about it..would love to know what they are.


----------



## PPVallhunds

RodentsNcats the first one in those two photos doesn't look black looks more choc or blue, or is that the one of your friends that is blue.

At/# cch/ch would be Burmese fox yes, it's not a reconised varity of fox (UK it's black,blue, choc and lilac that are) all though a Burmese fox would not be as black as a black fox is, Burmese is more a choc shade without having the choc gene


----------



## PPVallhunds

Any c diluted tan would be a Fox of sorts but only cch/cch will give the right shades for showing in black, blue and lilac. Some of the other c combos can be bred to be a darker choc shade.


----------



## RodentsNCats

Thank you PPVallhund, 
Yes the blue fox is my friends, the bad picture of the black fox is mine. I'm not sure why the pictures switched around. She and her sister are 15 days pregnant because their brother figured out that he can get into their cage quite easily. Their mother Natasha got killed when my cat pushed on the glass of the sliding cage door..I'm still upset but I know my cat didn't mean to, her instincts were just up and all over the place and have been since her kittens were born. 
Anyways I hope that your happy that your mouse is indeed a Burmese fox, Apache. 
I have a question of my own. What colors could I get from Miracle and Storm as well as Silver and Storm? Storm's a longhaired black satin self, Miracle is a black fox with a white tipped tail, and Silver is beautiful satin blue.


----------

